# New to this site and can am atv's....couple questions?!?



## Digsdeep (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got a 2014 xmr 650 from an older gentlemen who only put 17 hours on it. Took it out today and was pretty impressed. Only complaint would probably be the tires. Wondering if anyone has taken off the mudzillas and replaced them with a lighter tire and gained any power? Out of the hole the quad seems very sluggish but once it's moving it feels great, I would think this would be caused by trying to turn such a heavy tire. Buddy just got some swamp lites and I really liked them and how they preformed in comparison to mine. I wasn't looking to do a clutch kit, just hoping a lighter set of tires will get my take off a little better. Next question is what should I be doing/checking for now that i have roughly 25 hours/300 miles?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A lighter tire would help some, but most of the off-the-line snap would be gained from a little stiffer primary clutch spring. - Spring by itself is ~$30, but I haven't messed with a 650 to say which one to try


----------



## pontoonfisher (Jun 23, 2016)

Digsdeep said:


> Just got a 2014 xmr 650 from an older gentlemen who only put 17 hours on it. Took it out today and was pretty impressed. Only complaint would probably be the tires. Wondering if anyone has taken off the mudzillas and replaced them with a lighter tire and gained any power? Out of the hole the quad seems very sluggish but once it's moving it feels great, I would think this would be caused by trying to turn such a heavy tire. Buddy just got some swamp lites and I really liked them and how they preformed in comparison to mine. I wasn't looking to do a clutch kit, just hoping a lighter set of tires will get my take off a little better. Next question is what should I be doing/checking for now that i have roughly 25 hours/300 miles?


28 zilla's work well on that bike if you stick with 12" rims.....else 30" zillas is like 25lbs in a 30x9x14. that'll help...re clutching...depends on budget for clutching..upgrade or replace with QSC revx type...


----------

